# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Deca, Sus and Test E

## sixxer

Anybody seen or used any of these?

I'm 5 weeks in to my cycle of Test E and Deca . Been using this Test E since the beginning but just had my first injection of this deca yesterday as I ran out of what I started using. Got the Sus in preparation for my next cycle or might use it at the end of this when I stop the deca.

I've gained ~7kg in 5 weeks, libido is pretty crazy, no acne but my nuts have shrunk! Only my strength hasn't exactly got a major boost, yet. So I'm thinking the gear is all legit. Only I can't really say on the deca, as like I said, first shot of this particular vial yesterday.

Here's the pics...

Sustanon 350:


Nandrolone Decanoate 250mg/ml:



Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml:


By the way, I am in Australia.

----------


## wanna_c_gains

How many threads do people have to edit out lab names???? well whatever the number, be sure to add this one to it.

----------


## sixxer

Sorry champ.

I didn't read the rules first.

All fixed.

----------


## andigracia

test enh is real i think

----------


## vizzorz

surprised you have amps in aus, the deca lab has been sketchy, they just recently disappeared. the sus350, i have not seen in aus...

----------


## Aussiebb

The test e ampoules are a hit and miss.Some ppl like them,some dont.

Your deca is good.a

And that sus 350 is bullshit

----------


## stevey_6t9

sust 350 lol, theres nothing that they wont try and make.

----------


## sixxer

Thanks guys.

I've finished the amps after 6 weeks (2ml/week, used a mates T-Mix first week) and I've got to say I think they're definitely legit. Gained ~8kg in 6 weeks. Strength gains really kicked in during week 5 and are continuing.

Only used this deca this week (2 shots so far) so can't really comment on the deca. But the deca I used for the first 5 weeks seems legit. Though because I was running it with Test E, I can't say for certain as the gains could be purely due to the test. I can say the Test E is definitely legit because I didn't get deca dick, and my libido was jacked!

Aussiebb, can you say for certain the Sus 350 is fake? Have you used it before? Strange because of all of them, the Sus appears to be the most genuine. I can't say though, I have not used it yet.

On to my new Test E which comes from the same source as the deca, but it came unlabeled so no point taking pics of it. Had my first shot of it today so we'll see how it goes. If I get deca dick or strength & size gains subside, I guess it's bunk. Though my source is pretty reliable.

----------


## sixxer

> sust 350 lol, theres nothing that they wont try and make.


I hope it's legit. I've seen many examples on the net of Sus 300 and 350. Other T-Mix type compounds like Test 300, etc.

I'm in Sydney too btw.

----------


## Aussiebb

Sounds good man.

What i mean by the sus being bullshit, is most people are just mixing prop and enan and labelling it sus.

Ive been in the game long time and that honestly happens.So im not saying its not real, just probably underdosed, but will eventually work

----------

